# DearPrudence, déjà 1000 posts "dénués de sens" !!!



## mickaël

Puisque personne ne l'a encore remarqué :



*Joyeux post-anniversaire DearPrudence !*​ 

Et vivement les 1000 prochains, qu'on rigole   ​


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*   *
*Happy postiversary!!!*
*  *​


----------



## charlie2

Yes, all things must pass, my Dear Prudence. _On m'a dit que le passé se nourrit des minutes présentes._ May I thank you, now, for all of them.


----------



## zaby

Féloches DearPrudence !​ 
Tu es la championne des "questions bêtes" les plus intelligentes ​


----------



## Agnès E.

Juste pour vous remonter le moral en ces jours troublés... ​ 

JOYEUX POSTIVERSAIRE !!!​


----------



## Whodunit

Toutes mes félicitations, DP. Il es t toujours un plaisir de lire tes messages révélateurs.


----------



## anangelaway

Félicitations DearPrudence ​ 

Now, that you have settled down, let me give you a little gift.
Surprise​ 








...
_Dear Prudence let me see you smile_
_Dear Prudence like a little child_
_The clouds will be a daisy chain_
_So let me see you smile again_
_Dear Prudence won't you let me see you smile? _
emprunté de qui tu sais...


----------



## nichec

Congratulations! 

I know you've been trying to learn English, I'm sorry I can't be more helpful since my French is not that good (not as good as your English, that's for sure) But I do wish we can help each other out from time to time. 

P.S. I love that photo of yours


----------



## danielfranco

Dear Prudence:
Thank you for your contributions.
"The sun is up, the sky is blue: It's beautiful..."


----------



## la reine victoria

Félicitations ma chère DP!​ 

Do you remember that you were the first person to welcome me, by PM, when I joined the forum - simply because we both live on the Isle of Wight? I very much appreciated that welcome .​ 
Well, it's not such a big place and, now that I know what you look like (with a camera for eyes  ), I'll buy you a *click* when I see you!​ 
Until then please accept this for your 1000th Jubliee. I had it specially minted. ​ 
Remember your suite of rooms is waiting for you chez moi. We can have hours of ''meaningless'' chat.  Please bring your embroidery or tapestry work.​ 
1000 thanks!      ​ 
La Reine V​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Dear Prudence, a little song for you:

(to the tune of the Lone Ranger, a.k.a. William Tell Overture)

(ahem)

Happy Postiversary!
Happy Postiversary!
Happy Postiversary!
and a *HAP*py Postiversary!

Dum diddle dum diddle dum dum dum dum dum dum dum .......

Merci et felicitations!

salut,
Chaska


----------



## timpeac

If half of what you say is meaningless then I am very pleased that you save the meaningful half for your posts in WR!

Thanks for all your help on French stuff


----------



## LV4-26

Félicitations, chère Prudence. Content que tu sortes jouer de temps en temps.


----------



## geve

Pour changer des poèmes et autres holorimes approximatifs, je vais m'essayer à un petit syllogisme (tout aussi approximatif, bien sûr) :
_Prudence est mère de sûreté..._
_Ce qui est rare est cher..._
_Donc, Chère Prudence, engendre une rare sûreté ?_ 
 

En tout cas, tu n'as pas peur d'afficher ton sens de l'humour, et ça, moi, j'adore ! Alors, surtout, keep coming here to play! 

*Félicitations !*


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations and thanks! I enjoy your company here.


----------



## DearPrudence

*Thank you everyone for all the nice things you said.  *
It’s strange to be 1,000 already.
*Mickaël*, thanks a lot for starting this thread, so here’s a song for you (actually it’s only the lyrics I’m afraid).
And don’t worry, as John and Jimmy would say: ‘*your time is gonna come’*. I hope we’ll keep on seeing you here on all the French forums (I’m always happy to learn new things in Spanish through your posts).

Thank you* Anangelaway* for your present though, even without having a filthy mind, I wonder what it can be   (yes *Charlie*, I hope we’ll have many more threads where we’ll talk about those kinds of things, ‘question existentielle s’il en est’  ).

It’s true that I was the first subject to kneel before you, *your Highness*, and I still wonder how I didn’t scare you off. I would really like doing some embroidery at your house, and especially in the stag room if it were possible, it is so beautiful! (here I can see that Albert chose everything (men will be men). I know that personally you prefer rooms like the Durbar room).

Thank you *Agnès* for the Pif comic (and for being the first one to answer me, poor you), it reminds me of my youth (it seems so long ago. But now I’m already 1,000 post old). But let’s not forget our friend Pifou: pas glop, pas glop!

And then, as I feel ridiculous now, I think I will stop.
Thank you too for your knowledge, your kindness and your sense of humour (by the way, I didn’t have the opportunity to congratulate you *Geve* for this one: 'Ouate canaille doux tout mec ioule à hic mieux gaine??'  ): they really make everyone feel comfortable.
For the ones I haven’t seen much, I hope to bump into you more often and I hope to continue to see the other usual fanatics of the French-English forum.  
Keep up the good work, I love learning new things here. And remember, as Paul would say: ’the love you take is equal to the love you make’ … I really scare myself now, I’d better go to bed.   

Ps: don’t worry *Zaby*, I’ve got a whole room full of stupid questions, that should keep you busy for some time.


----------



## mickaël

DearPrudence said:
			
		

> Mickaël, thanks a lot for starting this thread, so here’s a song for you (actually it’s only the lyrics I’m afraid):
> http://www.franzferdinand.co.uk/lyrics15.php


 
 
It doesn't work, me, it's Mic*k*aël, not Mic*h*aël.  




> And don’t worry, as John and Jimmy would say: ‘*your time is gonna come’*.


 
I will be prudent.  


Thanks a lot for the rest, which isn't the meaningless part, I suppose


----------



## Outsider

_Félicitations, ma chère Prudence !
_​


----------



## Aupick

Dear DearPrudence,
So many rudiments
Of French you have explained in your posts.
Dear DearPrudence,
So many students
Raise their glasses to you and toast:
"DearPrudence, your words
Are far from absurd
And make our knowledge of French so much deeper.
And if your questions are stupid,
Then my uncle's called Cupid,
And I am the Queen of Sheba!"


----------



## Mei

Congratulations Dear Prudence! (won't you come out to play?  )

Mei


----------



## kertek

Happy 1000 posts, DearPrudence!

long may you continue to enlighten us - 1000 is nowhere near _un oeuf_... 

kertek xx


----------



## América

Felicidades y gracias.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

C'est bon, DP, on t'a reconnue...
Tu peux supprimer ta signature d'imposteur maintenant.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Prudence!*


----------

